# Dog ate my mount...What now?



## TheLooney1

My dog ripped my bass mount off the wall and begin to eat it, literally. I would like to get it fixed back up, because this is the biggest bass I've ever caught. Can taxidermist repair this type of situation? I'm not sure what to do with it


----------



## drifterfisher

Before you have it fixed beat the dog with it.A new puppy the wife took in brought home on of my neighbors chickens,after a few roundy rounds she wont even look at a live chicken.It works with shoes to.Remember the dog isnt a person,its an animal.


----------



## specktackler57

thats one hell of a dog.that sux.


----------



## JMSUN

Maybe you could replace it with a dog mount.


----------



## specktackler57

thats a good one.


----------



## timeflies

JMSUN said:


> Maybe you could replace it with a dog mount.


Well said!


----------



## sniperpeeps

I had the exact thing happen to me last time I was deployed......never got it fixed.


Is it a boxer?


----------



## TheLooney1

Haha y'all are hilarious. It's actually a black lab. Not sure what got into her, she is normally very good.


----------



## HEIST

ive got a beagle that chewed on the ear of my first buck i got mounted.


----------



## CatHunter

Same thing happend to me to, I had it fixed but the fish is still broken


----------



## Jason

Call up your choice of taxidermist.....but they'll probably charge ya as much to fix it as it was to mount it! I got an 8 that I caught up here near your paw-paws that I released and had a fiberglass mount done. it was purty cheap and they did great work! I'll see if I can dig it up!!!

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f40/personal-best-bass-yeehaw-66925/ 

Here is the thread w/ the name of who did the mount! http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum87/thread8191.html


----------



## BobbyD

JMSUN said:


> Maybe you could replace it with a dog mount.


That is exactly what i was thinking too:whistling:


----------



## barefoot

Yep, that's the only good choice, A good taxidermist can just duplicate what you have, same thing happened to my old narly hog head.


----------



## Catchin Hell

Measure (in your case, guesstimate), take a picture, and have a fiberglass one made... Price is usually $12 - $15 per inch for bass...


----------



## Trucker

*Dog mount*



JMSUN said:


> Maybe you could replace it with a dog mount.


Now that's funny, I don't care who you are!:thumbup:


----------



## fishallyear

I had Chad Cooper do a mount for me about 10 years ago. the fish was post spawn & skinny, but still 9 & 1/2lbs. her tail was beat all to heck from bedding too. chad added some girth to her and made the tail look 100% better. so if anybody can reconstruct a fish, i would bet he could. my mount looks great... like a pre-spawn 10lber


----------



## daniel9829

I catch and release now and I have a couple of fish done in styrefoam I sent off the measurements and pictures of the fish. I did mine on line but I think Taxidermist should be able to do the same thing


----------



## pjones

i have some experience in this.fins from another fish could be puttied on but it would take a talented taxidermist.the gill plate could be made from a mold,fins too,but id use this to motivate me to replace it with a bigger fish.how much did fish weigh?


----------

